# RGK Detailing - ten year old Mondeo ST200 - Showroom Detail



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

This is my ten year Mondeo ST200, which I treated to a full detail ready for the show season, 
this follows the exact same process as my Showroom detail package, where each area of the car is detailed and protected.
The paintwork already looked fantastic, although did suffer from a fair bit of swirling, wash marring and rds, which i was keen to remove as well as bring out the best of the Imperial Blue.

*Products used*
ph neutral snowfoam
Autosmart G101
Meguiars Gold class shampoo
Meguiars sheepskin wash mitt
two buckets/ grit guards
Autosmart Smartwheels
Ez Detail brush
Various detailing brushes
Ultra plush drying towel
Autosmart tardis
Sonus green clay
Dodo Juice Born to be slippy
Meguiars 205 Finishing polish
Dodo Juice Lime prime
Sonus sfx 2 polishing pad
Sonus sfx 3 finishing pad
kestral Sim180 Rotary polisher
Dodo Juice purple haze Pro
FK1000p 
Eurow Shag pile microfibre towels
Autoglym Glass polish
Autoglym Bumper Gel
Autosmart highstyle tyre dressing
Autosmart Brisk Low foam
303 Aerospace protectant
Gliptone Leather cleaner
Gliptone leather conditioner
George wetvac

To start with a couple days worth of road grime.




































swirls evident in this shot



















Full car snowfoamed left to dwell then powerwashed, full wash 2bm then all nooks and crannies, inc door shuts cleaned with G101 and various soft brushes, car re rinsed and clayed, lower areas treated with AS tardis, and rinsed again




























Wheel arches cleaned with G101 mixed 10 :1 and Halfords wheel brush, due another deep clean and repaint in a couple of months when I tackle the full underbody!



















Wheels cleaned with AS Smart wheels mixed 5 : 1 and Large EZ Detail brush, yellow staining removed using megs 83 on a microfibre, all for wheels are due a refurb due to some kerbing.


















Now cleaned and dried ready to inspect condition of the paintwork, few swirl marks evident under sunlight




























Just some light swirling all over with a few RDS, various paint readings showed a consistant 112 - 120 um all over, 
the paintwork corrected very nicely using Megs 205 with Sonus SFX2 Polishing pad with the Kestral Rotary, few RDS on the door panels required a second hit to fully correct.

50/50 on the front wing










Fully corrected



















Door before










After










Rear quarter panel before










After










Bottom of doors before










After










Continued this procedure round the whole car then cleansed ready for wax application using Dodo juice lime prime Lite on a Sonus SFX3 finishing pad via Rotary, this left a nice deep wet finish
Wax of choice was Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, this went on and buffed off very easily, 
Tyres dressed with AS Highstyle, wheels waxed with FK 1000p, all trim dressed with Autoglym Bumper Gel, windows with Autoglym Glass polish

Finished results, taken some 6 weeks after first starting this detail 








































































































































And the interior, leather cleaned and conditioned with Gliptone leather cleaner and conditioner.





































any comments welcome, thanks for reading

Richard


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around mate:thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you on the mondeo forum or fmoc


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

My dad used to have one of these. Tidy cars and thats a stunner now! :thumb:


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

What have you done to keep the interior (seats particularly) in such good condition? Looking good


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That ST looks great.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dont see many around in that condition anymore.
Fantastic car and work


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That looks very nice indeed. Keep thinking about getting hold of one of these but I imagine there are a lot out there that have been ragged by now.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

looking good, don't see many of these around anymore, nearly bought a ST220 a few years ago but got the Focus ST170 instead. Well done.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

She is good for another ten years! :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

very tidy indeed. Car is in fantastic condition. Great work.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Are you on the mondeo forum or fmoc


Im on STdrivers and Scottish Mondeo forum, but occasionaly pop onto FMOC



Goliath said:


> What have you done to keep the interior (seats particularly) in such good condition? Looking good


The interior see's very little use, though regular cleaning keeps it fresh, for the seats I condition them every 6 months, prevents the leather from drying out and cracking 



johnnyguitar said:


> That looks very nice indeed. Keep thinking about getting hold of one of these but I imagine there are a lot out there that have been ragged by now.


I did come across a good few very rough examples when I was looking for this one, very rare cars now but the odd cherished example does turn up from time to time.

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## muttlyst (Apr 7, 2010)

that is looking lovely mate job well done


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Job :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

cheers


----------



## dmv (Jul 29, 2010)

A big well done. Doesnt look 10 yrs old now. Looks better than alot of new cars. Nearly bought one myself few years back but Impreza won back then. ST220 man now. 
Nice motor.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks lovely mate.
I used to be a member of the mondeo owners club with my moondust silver rsap st24, loved it to bits.
The 200 was just that bit more special, great work.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great job, doin one of these next weekend for a mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking ST there good work.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job there mate. These are getting quite rare now. Great motors!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

scottbt said:


> Looks lovely mate.
> I used to be a member of the mondeo owners club with my moondust silver rsap st24, loved it to bits.
> The 200 was just that bit more special, great work.


cheers mate,

I used to own a Silver ST24 before buying this, bought it as I could'nt find a tidy enough ST200, I finaly came across this one late last year for a good price and with only 50k on the clock.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

according to the tyre... your customer is a bit of a sporty driver, isn't he/she


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

cheffi said:


> according to the tyre... your customer is a bit of a sporty driver, isn't he/she


That would be myself.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Really tidy looking Mondeo. Very nice, just goes to show the correction you can achieve from a finishing polish without needing to get aggressive too


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

My mouth is watering looking at the finished car (that paint is gorjus)!! ...dribble...dribble on keyboard lol


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks stunning in the low sunlight,nice pics


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great results mate


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks absolutely fantastic. I remember sitting in one at a motorshow when they were new, very nice cars.


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

Great turn around, jus wondering tho did you tackle the RDS and if so was it with the menz or someting stronger?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Moby said:


> Great turn around, jus wondering tho did you tackle the RDS and if so was it with the menz or someting stronger?


Apart from a few deep marks on the bonnet which were too deep to safely fully remove, the rest of the deeper scratches were easily removed with the Sonus sfx 2 pad and Megs 205, two sets were needed on some panels but the paintwork was really soft which helped, I had Menz Power Finish at the ready but in the end it wasn't needed.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Lush! I had a Ghia X with the RSAP a while back and was just pondering today about why I ever sold it (it's replacement was an unmitigated disaster), this got me thinking about how in a couple of years I would like an ST200 as a "keeper" with the aim of getting it on classic insurance evetually.

The Mondeo MK1/2 has a special place in my heart so I was just Googling tonight and came across your fine example.

If you're selling in a year or two drop me a PM!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Blue said:


> Lush! I had a Ghia X with the RSAP a while back and was just pondering today about why I ever sold it (it's replacement was an unmitigated disaster), this got me thinking about how in a couple of years I would like an ST200 as a "keeper" with the aim of getting it on classic insurance evetually.
> 
> The Mondeo MK1/2 has a special place in my heart so I was just Googling tonight and came across your fine example.
> 
> If you're selling in a year or two drop me a PM!


Cheers! , I had the same plan with this 200, just hang on to it till it becomes a classic, though theres a good chance I'll be selling it next year to make some room in the garage.


----------

